# Sponsors?



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What levels of shows are you going to? With the smaller clubs you can often volunteer time and get reduced entrance fees


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

yes you can get a sponsor they pay all entry fees saddlecloths boots rugs ect, you need to be noticed maybe ride somebody elses horses to show good results clean tack clean horse present your self well and go out and do well, people will notice you, you need to get into a big final and wow everyone it always works x


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_What about earning money by braiding/bathing/cleaning tack for people at your barn?_

_Or see if you can do barn chores to work off some boarding, so that you can put the extra money towards a show?_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I'm aware this was posted a while ago but you need to check the rulebook on sponsorships because sometimes it can affect your ametur/professional status.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Unfortunately it's difficult to get sponsorship without the money to show a lot. I know, kind of unfair isn't it? Generally you have to already be known and have a long successful track record before anyone will want to put their name behind you. Plus, there are different levels of sponsorships and not all cover all of your expenses. In fact, I have a friend who is sponsored by Antares and basically all that does is give her a discount on Antares products. It'll be much easier to try and earn money to pay for shows.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _What about earning money by braiding/bathing/cleaning tack for people at your barn?_


This is what I do when the people at my barn go to shows. I braid the mane and forelock for $6, Tail $5, and bath and clip for $5. I've always wanted to be a Groom so I love doing it. I even get more excited about getting mine and other horses ready than actually showing :lol: I'm so weird. But I am getting regognized! People always ask who groomed and braided and I always end up showing them how I braid on whatever innocent horse who doesnt have a class is available


----------

